# Logitech G5 Lasermaus Kabelbruch aufschrauben?



## Lude969 (9. Juli 2012)

Hey meine G5 hat anscheinend nen Kabelbruch/Wackler. 

Anscheinend direkt an der Stelle wo das Kabel in die Maus geht. Wenn ich da nen wenig dran wackle gehen Lichter usw an/aus. Am Anfang war es selten doch mittlerweile geht sie fast nicht mehr an.

Naja mittlerweile is die gute auch schon 5 Jahre oder so alt  ich gönne es ihr doch da ich sie mag gibts ne möglichkeit sie zu reparieren? Wie "öffnet" man so ne Maus da da ja nirgends schrauben sind. Ist es nur gesteckt?

Noch etwas hat jemand die selbse Maus oder ähnliche un hat auch Probleme mit dem Sleeve des Kabels? irgendwie scheint mir der Sleeve geschrumpft zu sein es liegt nen Stück des Kabels frei.

So danke schonmal wenn mir jemand Tipps geben kann wie ich meine alte Lady retten kann


----------



## PHENOMII (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,

hatte genau das selbe Problem  !

Meine alte G5 wollte auch nicht mehr.

Die Maus lässt sich aber relativ einfach öffnen, denn unter den Teflonfüßen befinden sich die Löcher mit den Schrauben. Doch wenn du die Teflonfüße erst einmal ab hast, bekommst du diese nicht mehr dran!!
Aber soweit ich weis, lassen sich diese nachbestellen. 

Das Kabel der G5 ist die Schwachstelle der Maus. War bei mir genau das selbe Problem. Glücklicherweise lässt sich das Kabel aber problemlos abstecken, es ist nicht verlötet.

Die Teflon-Pads findest du hier:
Corepad Mausfüße Skatez Pro 8 Logitech G5 - Logitech G7: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber ein Ersatzkabel im Netz zu finden, ist schwieriger... - Du könntest es eventuell mal mit dem Logitech-Support versuchen! Diese sollen sehr kulant sein. 
Ich hatte damit kein Glück, da der Support meine Seriennummer der Maus haben wollte und diese unter der Maus nicht mehr lesbar war.

Hab mich dann irgendwann letztes Jahr für die Logitech G500 (Nachfolger der G5) entschieden und habe die Entscheidung nicht bereut! Die Form ist nahezu identisch, sie hat einen neueren und schnelleren Sensor und vorallem ein stabileres Kabel!

Logitech G500 Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

LG

PHENOMII


----------



## Lude969 (9. Juli 2012)

Super danke dann versuch ich sie mal aufzuschrauben. Und dann schau ich mal ob ichs hinbekomme sie zu reparieren. Den Support werd ich auch mal anschreiben da ich die Seriennummer noch lesen kann  Nur muss ich mir ma durchrechnen ob es nicht günstiger ist mir ne Komplett neue Maus zuzulegen. Die von dir Vorgeschlagene G500 scheint schonmal interessant


----------



## Lude969 (9. Juli 2012)

Hui eben ma beim Support angerufen und wow Ersatzteile gibt es keine mehr aber hab gleich nen Gutschein bekommen für den onlineshop hab die gute Frau leider nicht ganz verstanden glaub 25% waren es und hoff der Code den sie mir gegeben hat funktioniert auch 

Edit:

So eben ausprobiert:

Von 69,90€ auf 45,49€ also knapp 25€ Rabatt aber noch immer teurer als bei anderen Onlinehändlern...

Wer den Gutscheincode gerne hätte kann mich anschreiben is nicht einmalig sondern gilt für mehrere.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (9. Juli 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hui eben ma beim Support angerufen und wow Ersatzteile gibt es keine mehr aber hab gleich nen Gutschein bekommen für den onlineshop hab die gute Frau leider nicht ganz verstanden glaub 25% waren es und hoff der Code den sie mir gegeben hat funktioniert auch
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




Also wenn der Gutschein noch da ist - ich wäre interessiert


----------



## Lude969 (9. Juli 2012)

ZeroKool1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn der Gutschein noch da ist - ich wäre interessiert



Ich schick ihn dir gleich wenn ich am Pc bin dreh grad miz em Rad ne Runde un grink nen gemütliches Weizen  wie gesagt den kann jeder einlösen. Wenn ich den Code eingebe kommt ich soll mich beeilen da nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Gutschriften mit dem Code möglich ist. Denk das is nur Verarsche das man ja ohne zu überlegen bestellt 

Ach ja der Gutschein gilt wohl für alle Produkte von Logi aber nir auf der HP!


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2012)

Ich würd die Teflonfüße mit Sekundenkleber wieder ankleben.
Hab ich selbst schon bei ein paar Mäusen gemacht wo ich das Kabel gekürzt hab.


----------



## Lude969 (9. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd die Teflonfüße mit Sekundenkleber wieder ankleben.
> Hab ich selbst schon bei ein paar Mäusen gemacht wo ich das Kabel gekürzt hab.


 

Als ich die maus offen hatte und das Kabel abgeschnitten habe blieb mir nur ein kleiens Stück am Stecker übrig. Das is so kurz das das so ne fummelarbeit is da was dranzuknüppeln un da ich kein Lötgerät habe is das alles nichts halbes und nichts ganzes so das ich mir eben als ich mir nen neues Laufwerk im MM kaufte die G500 angeschaut hab und beschlossen habe das dies meine neue Maus wird  

PS:Code wurde verschickt


----------



## PHENOMII (9. Juli 2012)

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß mit der G500!


----------

